# Slate in Mid Cities



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

What is a good source?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know the stone yards in the Arlington area, but if you are willing to go to SW Fort Worth, try Whiz-Q Stone. They have a great selection, and don't mind selling small quantities to hobbyists.


----------



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks. I checked their website yesterday as they are close to me and it wasn't directly listed. I think they likely have more than what is on their website. I have never stopped there, but will let you know what I find.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.dfwstonesupply.com/

http://www.bigtexstone.com/

are also places I heard about but never been too. I've been to whiz-q and they have lots of good stuff.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You might also try Tex-Art Stone in Keller.


----------

